
Your Calendrical Fallacy Is - djanowski
http://yourcalendricalfallacyis.com
======
schoen
A weird thing is that these intermix contemporary civil timekeeping issues
with historical and religious calendar issues. If you're writing software or
making statements about present-day civil time, you presumably don't feel
contradicted by the idea that there are also other calendars in which your
assumptions don't hold. Perhaps your software and statements won't apply when
people want to use those other calendars. For example, it's easy to accept
that GNU date doesn't claim to state the Jewish or Islamic month or year, nor
the Japanese imperial regnal year, nor the Julian date that some Eastern
Orthodox Christians continue to use for some religious purposes, nor the Roman
year ab urbe condita.

------
cgore
Your calendrical fallacy is ... not just using unix timestamps.

